# Kraftwerksprotokoll IEC 60870-5-103



## eYe (11 Januar 2010)

Moin,

ich habe hier eine Mittelspannungsanlage mit 21 Schutzgeräten aus denen diverse Daten über das Kraftwerksprotokoll IEC 60870-5-103 ausgelesen werden sollen.

Kann mir jemand noch ein paar zusätzlich Informationen zu denen die bei Wikipedia stehen geben? 
- Sind die IEC 60870-5-10x abwärtskompatibel?
- Wird das IEC 60870-5-103 auch wie das 104er über Ethernet TCP/IP übertragen?
- Und vor allem wie kann ich mit einer Siemens SPS (317-2 PN/DP) auf die Daten zugreifen?


Dankö,
eYe


----------



## centipede (11 Januar 2010)

> - Und vor allem wie kann ich mit einer Siemens SPS (317-2 PN/DP) auf die Daten zugreifen?


Infos dazu:

https://www.automation.siemens.com/siplus/html_00/produkte/ric/home.htm?HTTPS=REDIR



> - Wird das IEC 60870-5-103 auch wie das 104er über Ethernet TCP/IP übertragen?



Alle 103er Master von Siemens haben eine RS485 Schnittstelle, also kein Ethernet.


Gruß


----------



## eYe (11 Januar 2010)

Hast du schonmal einen 103 Master programmiert?

Wie genau komme ich nun an die Daten der (21) Schutzgeräte heran?
Es wird ja wohl leider nicht so angenehm wie beim Profibus sein, dass ich eine GSD einbinde und die Adressen vergebe?
Sondern wohl vielmehr eine sehr aufwendige Programmierung wie beim Modbusmaster?

Wenn der 103 Master auf RS232/RS485 Ebene arbeitet, brauche ich ja mit Sicherheit noch einen entsprechenden CP?


----------



## Controllfreak (11 Januar 2010)

Das 60870-5-103 nachzuprogrammieren ist IMHO der falsche Weg, weil viel zu aufwendig. 
Auch von WAGO und Beckhoff gibt es entsprechende Bibliotheken und Baugruppen.
Du könntest Du z.B. WAGO oder Komponenten dazwischen hängen.


----------



## centipede (11 Januar 2010)

Habe bis jetzt immer nur das 101 und das 104er Protokoll betrachtet.
Leider nie zu einen Auftrag gekommen, daher immer nur theoretisch.

Der Aufbau ist hier wie ein Fernwirkprogramm hast Sende- und Empfangsbausteine.
Musst eigentlich nur einer Schnittmenge laut Interoperabilitätsliste der Siemensbausteine mit den Möglichkeiten deiner Geräte suchen und dann die richtigen Verwenden.
Hier ist es sehr wichtig, dass du weißt was deine Schutzgeräte hier können. 

Natürlich brauchst du eine CP340/341 RS422/RS485.
Leider ist die Bibliothek über die Seriennummer der MMC geschützt, du brauchst eine Freischaltung über einen FC im Programm.:TOOL:
Kopieren kannst du hier vergessen!


Solltest dir die HW-Bundles und die Handbücher auf der Webseite mal anschauen. 
Eine Beschreibung zu 103 habe ich leider auch nicht, musst du anfragen.
Aber in der Funktionsbeschreibung zu 104 kannst du auch schon sehen, wie es funktionieren soll.

mfg

Centi


----------

